# LED Lights in electric awning



## Gary Wayne Lee (Aug 5, 2016)

When under warranty the LED lights in awning which show when awning is out they would go partially on or totally off.  The dealer would fix.  Now out of warranty and the lights are completely off.  Where do I start looking for a connection short or what should I do?

Thanks,
Gary
brogwlee@live.com


----------



## C Nash (Aug 5, 2016)

First thing to do is get a volt ohm meter Gary.  Check all fuse.  Is it a TT or MH?  Just start at the awning and work back.  Good luck and post what you find


----------

